# Thieves



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got word that 6 locked job boxes containing $18,000+ worth of fixtures walked off a job last night.

My insurance company is going to hate me by the time this is resolved.

If I had to quantify just how badly this sucks, it would be the Cifial trim -- Cifial ceased to exist not too long ago. Now I have to scramble to find trim kits for 7 Cifial shower, tub and tub/shower valves or open up the walls and install new rough-in valves.

I wasn't the only one who got cleaned out -- The Electrician is scrambling for custom trim and the Tile-Setter will be popping by sometime tonight to pick up my tile saw and the remnants of the tile samples he loaned me. Yeah, it's that bad.

The HO's are nice folks who over-extended themselves financially, that's the American Way, right? -- They have milestones they have to meet or beat in order to keep the loans active. They've never blinked at or questioned a bill. I'm going to be prowling ebay, Amazon and Craigslist until I find what I need to make this right by them, even if it takes all night.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What are the police doing to aid in the situation? 

I hate that happened to y'all, hope you can get it worked out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Found the tub trims. They're not going to be happy with the finish (chrome) but at least it will be trimmed out when the Bank comes by.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Builders risk doesn't cover this type thing?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Builders risk doesn't cover this type thing?


It will in the long run.

Right now all of us Subs are doing our best just to get these folks moved in on time. The bank has been merciless.

They really are decent folks.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That sucks sorry to hear that!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate thief's !
I have an $8500 camera that I cant use because a crack head has part of it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems a little ruthless of the bank ... What is the name of the loan shark ?????


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Seems a little ruthless of the bank ... What is the name of the loan shark ?????


I can't exactly say the name, but they have a stagecoach in all of their signage.

I just spent the last 15 minutes being probed by their security over the phone, so don't say the name out loud if you get it.

They're operating on the assumption that it was an inside job.

Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

More than likely it was an inside job... So I was right about the loan shark... So I guess I am right about the inside job also


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about it. Been there myself - not in as tight of a spot though.

Hope you: A) Get your stuff back B) Find those that had it


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*I'm on a roll*

Three shower trims, also in chrome, from Amazon.

Two day free shipping.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. But on a side note...How's the platinum sale going.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I feel your pain. If this house is vacant at night, all special order items like your trim, should be taken home. Hind site I know, but after getting hit a few times, you think more about this kind of thing. Or I wouldn't have the trims delivered till I'm ready to install them. Especially, these special ordered items. JMO

Now I had a gang box that was ripped open, right next to the security guards trailer. The gang box was sitting just inside the building, under a huge opening for a future window, & the security trailer was sitting outside the wall, 10ft away. How could the security guy not hear this gang box steel, being hammered, & ripped apart? I went up to the security guy that morning, right in front of everyone, and told him face to face there was only 2 ways this could of happened;
#1- you were sleeping heavily.
#2- your in on it.
So I asked him, which one is it?

These thieves even took my control box, for the manlift. That aint no good to anyone. But it cost us a fortune to replace.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Wids, nobody deserves the headaches this brings into play.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

That sucks. My insurance would not cover 2 shower stalls and a tub and shower stall delivered to a job site that were lifted.They claimed ocne it is on site it now belongs to the builder and house as real property.

Good luck.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Just got word that 6 locked job boxes containing $18,000+ worth of fixtures walked off a job last night. My insurance company is going to hate me by the time this is resolved. If I had to quantify just how badly this sucks, it would be the Cifial trim -- Cifial ceased to exist not too long ago. Now I have to scramble to find trim kits for 7 Cifial shower, tub and tub/shower valves or open up the walls and install new rough-in valves. I wasn't the only one who got cleaned out -- The Electrician is scrambling for custom trim and the Tile-Setter will be popping by sometime tonight to pick up my tile saw and the remnants of the tile samples he loaned me. Yeah, it's that bad. The HO's are nice folks who over-extended themselves financially, that's the American Way, right? -- They have milestones they have to meet or beat in order to keep the loans active. They've never blinked at or questioned a bill. I'm going to be prowling ebay, Amazon and Craigslist until I find what I need to make this right by them, even if it takes all night.


Hope you recovered from that... Things like that piss me off! 

And... In an irreverent sort of way, they are a little funny!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Just got word that 6 locked job boxes containing $18,000+ worth of fixtures walked off a job last night. My insurance company is going to hate me by the time this is resolved. If I had to quantify just how badly this sucks, it would be the Cifial trim -- Cifial ceased to exist not too long ago. Now I have to scramble to find trim kits for 7 Cifial shower, tub and tub/shower valves or open up the walls and install new rough-in valves. I wasn't the only one who got cleaned out -- The Electrician is scrambling for custom trim and the Tile-Setter will be popping by sometime tonight to pick up my tile saw and the remnants of the tile samples he loaned me. Yeah, it's that bad. The HO's are nice folks who over-extended themselves financially, that's the American Way, right? -- They have milestones they have to meet or beat in order to keep the loans active. They've never blinked at or questioned a bill. I'm going to be prowling ebay, Amazon and Craigslist until I find what I need to make this right by them, even if it takes all night.


Go to Cifial website, there's a picture of a warehouse probably stored with all your shower trim colors you need! Call them


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

What the heck? With the volume of stuff taken did the crooks have a 5ton truck with a power tailgate? 

I've gone to the extent of placing a well-concealed game camera as a security measure before. You can get ones with IR flashes so they don't attract attention. If the place is rural or such you can place the camera so that its taking pictures of the licence plate coming or going. Ones on the jobsite would probably be noticed, especially on inside jobs where its someone familiar with the building. If its away from the site it can be concealed in the trees or with whatever subterfuge you can imagine.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate thieves. Cowards with no honor. Sorry about your situation brother. I know what it feels like.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Me too. Just had 3500$ worth tools stolen off my truck. I got my sewer machine back. But I think damn cops are letting it go cold.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

you guys realise that this is a bump on a thread that ended in 2012...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The first plumber i worked for doing a remodel out of town left tools and equipment on job on a friday on monday every thing gone including a cast iron bathtub on the 2nd floor, and all the masonry left his tools in a wheelbarrow all gone


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> The first plumber i worked for doing a remodel out of town left tools and equipment on job on a friday on monday every thing gone including a cast iron bathtub on the 2nd floor, and all the masonry left his tools in a wheelbarrow all gone


Your first plumber was 2 French fries short of a happy meal


----------

